# The truth is out MK4 Slamage



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

Many of you may or may not know who i am or what car i drive but i been on airride since 06. with that being said i been through it all. bags cover shocks, BOC, air lift first gens and XL, mason techs, bagyards supreme, and bombers, fully custom struts built by myself, i sold my setups before i deployed to Afghanistan and came back and did it again. with that being said the best way to get low without hacked the F*ck out of ur car was this setup below. all i needed was a pass side frame notch bent up pinch welds and removed my fender liner and i was laying frame on 19s imm leaving the game picked up a truck and buying a new boat but wanted to leave this 



















And the car in her prime days...


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Those are H2Sport Spindles correct? How did you like them? I know they help with the low lows, but do they help anything else, cause they say it helps the geometrey but is it hype or not?


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Those are H2Sport Spindles correct? How did you like them? I know they help with the low lows, but do they help anything else, cause they say it helps the geometrey but is it hype or not?


in for this.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

how does your top mount. explain that. please


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

correct they are H2 sport spindles they help with the LOW LOW and the normal low . they correct the geometry of your suspension they drop your control arm and tie rod to make them parallel with the ground as so no more crazy control arm and tie rod angles. so that mean you dont need to notch your tie rods and you dont need to touch your subframe/control arm. so when your full drop (subframe on the floor) your control arms and tie rods are like they are at stock location

As for the upper top mounts they are custom made top mounts i designed by myself to screw on the MK4 platform to align itself wit the hole in the strut tower. so you dont have to worry about drilling your holes in the wrong spot or your OEM bushings wearing out.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

These items are also for sale.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have always loved seeing pics of your car pop up :thumb up:

Thanks for your service :beer:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Andy :wave:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

off topic, but want to sell those LM's if you still got em?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

haha sup travy! :wave:

Yes i still have the LM and they will be up for sale as soon as i find some stock wheels lolz. the LM have been redone reverse mounted faces polished lips. gold spike bolts all around


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

TranAndy said:


> correct they are H2 sport spindles they help with the LOW LOW and the normal low . they correct the geometry of your suspension they drop your control arm and tie rod to make them parallel with the ground as so no more crazy control arm and tie rod angles. so that mean you dont need to notch your tie rods and you dont need to touch your subframe/control arm. so when your full drop (subframe on the floor) your control arms and tie rods are like they are at stock location
> 
> As for the upper top mounts they are custom made top mounts i designed by myself to screw on the MK4 platform to align itself wit the hole in the strut tower. so you dont have to worry about drilling your holes in the wrong spot or your OEM bushings wearing out.


could you post pics of them installed? id be interested in a set if youd make me them.


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

mdubcajka12 said:


> could you post pics of them installed? id be interested in a set if youd make me them.


Me too brother! Cash in hand....

Sent from my HD2


----------



## agentmaddock (Apr 12, 2007)

mdubcajka12 said:


> could you post pics of them installed? id be interested in a set if youd make me them.





v.dubluv said:


> Me too brother! Cash in hand....
> 
> Sent from my HD2


Me three! opcorn:


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

I dont have any at the moment but ill try to get some tmrw.. these were made one off because i didnt want everyone to know about them. Only set every made will be the ones posted =) and they are 100% reversible and are for sale in the classified


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

thats awesome.:thumbup: great work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good to see you're still around, Andy! :wave:


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

Sup Andrew!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

How've you been man? It's been a minute since we caught up!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

seriously haha i been alright man. noting really change just decided to change thing up in life haha owning 3 337 i figured it was time LOL


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

for people whol have been PM me about the mounts here is what they look like mounted


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome!! I didn't know about this spindles, 
Can you get camber with them?


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

hey andy, that B6 gonna be up on the block as well?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

Thats the wifely daily for now untill we pick up a b8 avant. but for now her wheels are up for sale


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

Funny you say this because i made a first prototype run of these upper mount and they didnt fit to my specs properly but now been modify so it has a smaller diameter allowing it to be eccentric from the strut tower allowing you to have camber/caster =) but i dont know how well its gonna hold up because its only sandwiching the lower plate and the upper nut to the strut tower. and ill probelly never find out cause i am not longer owning a mk4.. 



Burth said:


> Awesome!! I didn't know about this spindles,
> Can you get camber with them?


----------

